# Marble Koi HMPK(M) x Marble Koi HMPK(FM)



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

this pair spawned 06-02-2016, both are the f1 from the female i acquired , this meant to be a practice spawn for the male since i later want to cross the male back to his mother. here are the the pair photos.

Goal of this spawn : 
To experience first hand the result of koi x koi cross, to see if koi x koi cross have the tendency/chance to pass down parent's koi phenotype to offspring and to make more kois lol.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

My bet is you will end up with kois but also a handful of cellos.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

YESSSSS! Following this one.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

dcg said:


> My bet is you will end up with kois but also a handful of cellos.


opps, i do not like cello very much lol, but if it does, then it confirmed that phenotype wins over genotype on traits passing down to offspring?
either way, i will hope this spawn made it ,i am stoked for this spawn. 

bit off topic my super red HM pair spawned today..so happy , now i hope the super red HM dad behave on the eggs and take good care of the fry lol. i'll be flooded with HM's the next 3 month , i have a blue melano HM BF x Steel blue HM BF and orange comb tail HM male x super red HM female going on as well , both of the last spawn has fry free swimming for 3 days already , dad's are still inside spawn tank to help culling deformed fry , those 2 spawn has massive amount of fry. i don't want to flood spawn log with too much thread , will only post those that i find unique and post occasionally for my other non thread spawns

here's a photo of the koi male guarding his nest with so many eggs and a bonus photo of my super red HM male guarding his nest lol :-D


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

this is a very big spawn for just a young male and female, guess the life food i bombed them works well lol, the fry are basically all over the surface of spawning bin. good father , strong fry, all of them are free swimming now


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

13 days old , spawn got hit by velvet ,luckily i spot it early and treated accordingly, the grow out tank is now very tanned with IAL, but i think i lose half of the fry, there still about 200ish i think since its a big spawn,growth rate not very good ,considering their age now, maybe because of the velvet but at least they manage to survive at very young age. i still let Male guarding the fry at grow out tank, things looks good, i already spot round belly,which is a good sign and will expect better growth soon


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Just IAL worked for curing velvet?


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

no, i remove half of the water and dirt, put aquarium salt + methylene green , just doing merely by guessing,i really do not know how to properly cure fish, so please do not take my action as example .


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh ok, I was confused by your wording. I haven't had velvet problems with my young fry, but my jarred bettas tend to get it sometimes - apparently it's really common in my area for some reason? - and it's almost always gone in two days with Quick Cure. Probably too harsh for fry though.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Freshly jarred youngsters are still mean eating machines that produce lots of waste. These circumstances prepare the stage for velvet to step in and sing. I often find myself fighting velvet in young males jars. That's a pity, considering the next tank, where amazon sorority is always doing just fine. Is hard to be a male, especially a betta male.  Also, malachite green is strong stuff, use it carefully, especially on young fry.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

kittenfish said:


> Oh ok, I was confused by your wording. I haven't had velvet problems with my young fry, but my jarred bettas tend to get it sometimes - apparently it's really common in my area for some reason? - and it's almost always gone in two days with Quick Cure. Probably too harsh for fry though.


Ok I have to amend this - The reason I was having velvet problems was that I was forgetting to add salt to my water! 1/2 tsp per gallon and no more velvet. Not a cure but an excellent preventative.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

How are they doing? can't wait to see how they look in a few more weeks!!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Water still tanned heavily by IAL, so i hold to take photos until total water change schedule, in 2 or 3 days i will post photo , they grow up abit slow, some already grow to 1 cm tip to tip


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

YAY!!!
Do you ever ship to a trans shipper here in the US? Maybe interested in some fry once they are old enough  Parents are super nice!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, i can do that, but remember in short of 1.5 or 2 more months i will do what i once post, because in that time i'll have plenty selection


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Haha I totally asked you on your other spawn if you ship to US duhhh! Haha I was like " I thought I asked but maybe I didn't?" But yes, will possibly be looking at several from your spawns when old enough


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

i've been wondering why this batch of spawn growing so slowly, because the water in the tank is so heavily tanned, i just found this when doing complete water change and tank cleaning today, turn out my tank got illegal immigrant, i found 8 three spot gouramis , damn lol, i raise them since fryhood to that big (photo included) since i hunt my daphnia in city drains where we still got these kind of bubble nester fish, i guess the fry come along with the daphnia and smuggled in when i feed them to my bettas ,i caught them all now, and this spawn can grow up peacefully now lol, it must be the gouramis that eat all the food i put in since they are really fast swimmer. first pic is the illegal immigrants photo :lol:.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Aww cute imposters though!


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

was trying to post this last night, but eyes can't cooperate, i was half sleepwalking to bed and found out i haven't finish update photos on this lol

here are some new photos of the fry, many turn to cello already, next will see my luck if these cellos will turn to show koi pattern as they mature, i see one little red speckles on one of the cello fry , got weird fry too with many black dots all over the body, i hope its not a diseases of something bad , i saw it swim properly though.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Beautiful fries! 

Do you ship within the country too? I'm in East Java. I'm going home in May with a plan to set up a tank. Not sure yet what I'm gonna stock but juuust in case I settled with a Betta-based community tank....


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoa that dotted one looks cool. It looks too evenly distributed to be a parasite, he is probably just mid-marble.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

kittenfish said:


> Whoa that dotted one looks cool. It looks too evenly distributed to be a parasite, he is probably just mid-marble.


Was just looking at that one, a little freaky! Maybe he'll be a pineapple.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Olivia27 said:


> Beautiful fries!
> 
> Do you ship within the country too? I'm in East Java. I'm going home in May with a plan to set up a tank. Not sure yet what I'm gonna stock but juuust in case I settled with a Betta-based community tank....


Yes i can ship to you when you back , hope they mutate soon just in time you got back


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

liamthen said:


> Yes i can ship to you when you back , hope they mutate soon just in time you got back


Yay! Just gotta sanitize and cycle the tank first. 

I probably should just PM you this but would you mind teaching me how to ship within Indo? They got to be quarantined first and all  I'm only home until late August. So if I know how to ship fish I can probably start a sorority, and then break it down by early August. 

Whoa. Rambling >< sorry. Point is: how do I ship live fish across Indo? You can PM me in Indonesian if that's easier  I don't want to speak Indonesian out in the public posts lol someone might think I'm planning world destruction


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

lol okay, will send pm to you


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

after quite a time not really look at the grow out tub, today i spot some of the fry already develop those spot , saw some red and black dots on body, no photos yet but will be very soon!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

:blueyay: Cant wait for them to be ready for photos!


----------



## betta4twenty (Feb 26, 2014)

*Interested*

Following.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

*warning lots of photos *

i move them all to a glass tank, and along put some female from my blue marble with NR spawn , some solid red juvenile female, and one HM male that deformed on his back ( photo included as well) , since he's the biggest he seems to enjoy making sure that he rule the place, i see him flare a lot during photo session. he is doing a great job maintaining peace inside tank.

remember that dotted freak? i can't find it anymore, maybe he done marbling ,some of the koi fry mutated, some are keep their multi color, some are plain cello, i am pretty happy for this spawn, most of the fry seem to carry good webbing, decent caudal which i was worried they be rounded, and most importantly they have minimum ray split. please bear the dirty tank bottom, they were on feeding session when i took the photos.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

another


----------

